
Show HN: An AST-walk interpreter for Imp, a toy language I'm working on - dasmithii
https://github.com/dasmithii/imp
======
nikolay
Imp looks like a great clean language. Good job!

------
qwertyuiop924
Cool! When will it get macros?

